

All the best, YC Winter 2013 interviewees - pnr

If you've been invited to interview for the YC Winter 2013 class, all the best! I am sure there are some amazing teams and ideas still in the running and we'll look forward to reading all about them.<p>A YC reject
======
vkhomutov
I second that. Good luck all of selected teams!

